# Dwarf army list !?!



## God-of-war (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi I need help,ive just started fantasy and chose Dwarfs.Im wondering if anyone can help me with an army list.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

it really depends on if you want a particular theme and more importantly budget as the dwarf elites get expensive quickly. you can usually get away with one of the elites as they are pretty much used to fill the same role in battle with the exeption of slayers who are really just arrow magnets. the core troops give a solid base to build around and the artillery comes down to personal preferance as does your choice of missile troops really the main choices with dwarves comes down to how much of your army stands still and shoots and how much of your army moves a fraction of an inch and smacks the crap out of anything stupid enough to charge them. the only real variation to this tactic is usually whether to take miners and/or gyrocopters to slow down the stuff that bounces of your sheildwall for another round of shooting.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Get an organ gun. It is a great unit to mow down the enemy.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Check in the fantasy forums. I have a few lists posted. Also Snorri O'dubba and ancient have a few posted I think.


----------



## barakvarr (Aug 20, 2008)

When I went back to a Dwarf Army last year. I started off with the Dwarf Army book and the Battle for Skull Pass set , which will give you about 600pts to start with:

12 Warriors inc Command
10 Thunderers inc Command
8 Miners inc Command
Dwarf Thane
Dragon Slayer
Cannon with three crew

I swapped the Goblin models in the box with someone else at the store and bingo, doubled the army straight away.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

mgtymouze said:


> Check in the fantasy forums. I have a few lists posted. Also Snorri O'dubba and ancient have a few posted I think.


Thanks for the advert lol.

Yeah there are a few good army lists to get you started in the army list forum and they could help you to get some inspiration and get you started. But in reality creating a good dwarf list comes down basically to trial and error and slowly learning what works for you, how you like to play and what units you like the most.
Theres no real right or wrong way to use dwarfs, some people like hammerers while some like ironbreakers, its all down to personal choice. 
So best advice I can give you is use what takes your fancy, play test small armies, and most importantly enjoy the great character of the dwarfs.

Hope you enjoy the dwarfs, and settle many grudges.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Snorri shows us the length of his beard and the depth of his wisdom. I agree you need to test ideas out, get warriors and longbeards as you will undoubtably need some, then play around with runes on characters and unit standards and see what you like. 
As Snorri said some people are hammerer fans (me) and some people are iron breaker fans (snorri) and the differences dont stop there. He uses slayers extensively where as i use them as a blocking unit. He likes ASF from the master rune of swiftness, i like hitting on 2+. What i am getting at is though we game together regularly and we both plauy dwarfs our armies are totally different. 
So yeah see how it goes for you and enjoy the dwarfs.


----------

